# Off Topic



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

Guys, it's that time of year again when I owe the wife a nice dinner and night out on the town. Any suggestions of places to go in the Salt Lake area? I was thinking Spencer's, but I am open to any suggestions. I've heard lots about The Melting Pot, but it sounds kind of lame to me.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Melting Pot is a good place to go for dessert, but for dinner I'd pass....

Spencer's is great, never been disappointed.

Also take a look at Cocina Toscana, Martine Cafe, The Metropolitan, and Tuscany. All of these are great places


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ruth Chris!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Ruth Chris!


+1!!!! Absolutely the best!


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

red igauna for some mole`


----------



## Riden (Jun 16, 2011)

red iguana is bangin ... la cailla or however the heck you spell it is pretty darn good to!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

There really is only one choice for the fellar who is a hunter and is looking for a place for supper with the wifey. Often have elk, bison, caribou, etc. and is the best food ever, gourmet crap and not that expensive, about $30 each. Tiburon in Sandy on 7th East about 82nd South. Good luck!


----------

